# 2 disc set I bought at Target.



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

This year I came across a 2 disc set at Target. One disc is Haunted Mansion and the other disc is a DVD that shows 5 spooky scene that you can use for Halloween. I purchased it and was surprised that the sound effects were decent.  Has anyone else came across this?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Bewitched_Sam218 said:


> the other disc is a DVD that shows 5 spooky scene that you can use for Halloween.


Is it one of those "screensaver for your TV" type of DVDs?


----------



## October Minnesota (Sep 9, 2009)

I wanted to buy this, as my friend has it, but put it off for too long. When I went to buy iy they were all sold out. Can someone upload the files for myself and anyone else interesed? I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah sure


----------

